# runny eyes



## tricia clifford (Sep 7, 2013)

my little lennie has runny eyes- they don't bother him and there not infected but I bathe them everyday cos the fur around his eyes gets matted- any advice-could it be hay fever? tricia


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lennie is gorgeous, what a handsome young man!  I believe a lot of owners on the forum clean their dog's eyes daily, as they have tear stains, which of course show up more on the lighter dogs. As far as I can remember, they use a range of simple items such as cotton wool pads and cooled, boiled water to clean them, some do it more than once a day too. I know you can buy wipes specifically for this but from what I remember reading most people thought they were a waste of money. I know there is a thread on here (somewhere!) where eye-cleaning and tear-stains etc was discussed, it might be worth doing a search to see what it comes up with.


----------

